# Enable Lens Profile Corrections: Setup=Auto



## Laura Shoe (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi folks,

What's the difference between Setup: Default and Setup: Auto under Enable Lens Profile Corrections in the Lens Corrections panel?  
I thought I'd need to set it to Auto in order to incorporate setting lens profile into a new default, but I see that this is not the case - if I leave it at Default and set new Develop defaults, LR does correctly use the appropriate profile for the lens used with each image.

Thanks much.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 19, 2017)

As I understand it, Laura, "Auto" leaves Lightroom to search for and apply what it thinks is the correct profile. If it can't find one, it leave the fields blank. "Default" does pretty much the same (initially), except that it allows the user to set a different profile (maybe the user has downloaded a couple of different profiles for the same lens), and/or adjust the Distortion/Vignetting sliders to add a manual adjustment. Then using the "Save New Lens Profile Defaults" option, the selected/adjusted profile would become the new Default. If you then leave the Setup option as Default, you'd get that profile applied when enabling LC, but if you leave it at Auto you'd get whatever LR thinks is the correct profile.

Make sense?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 19, 2017)

Yep, Jim’s got it


----------



## Laura Shoe (Sep 19, 2017)

Thanks very much, Jim. I'm not sure I get it - why would anyone ever want to choose Auto?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 19, 2017)

Maybe because Lightroom will choose the new profile automatically (I assume) if and when a newer version of a profile is introduced.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 19, 2017)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Yep, Jim’s got it


Yeah, but I cheated, LOL!


----------



## Laura Shoe (Sep 19, 2017)

You cheated, Jim? Google was not helpful.   Oh shoot - *WHY DIDN'T I CHECK VICTORIA'S BOOK??*  

I'm still hazy on it, but I see on her page on this topic that for setting new defaults it should always be set to Default - and this is why I got into this exploration in the first place, so I'm good.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 19, 2017)

Laura Shoe said:


> You cheated, Jim? Google was not helpful.   Oh shoot - *WHY DIDN'T I CHECK VICTORIA'S BOOK??*



LOL! I was about 80% sure, but that's not enough, so in those circumstances I look for the extra 20%, and there's usually only one place for that!


----------

